# Bond Helicopter



## IAINT

A Bond Helicopter with 14 POB has ditched in the North Sea approx 29 miles ese off Aberdeen. All 14 POB in liferaft. No further Info at this time.

Regards
Iain T


----------



## brian3

all safe some winched of by 2 h/c some who did not want to go in a chopper picked up by lifeboat


----------



## IAINT

*Bond Helicopters*

Bond Helicopters suspend all super puma flights.

Regards
Iain T


----------



## IAINT

Engineers found a crack in the vertical shaft in main gearbox. All Bond
Helicopters have been grounded until further notice.

Regards
Iain T


----------



## Treborvfr

IAINT said:


> All Bond
> Helicopters have been grounded until further notice.


I don't think this is the case, according to news reports they have grounded the Eurocopter Super Puma EC225 (the type that landed in the sea last week) and the Super Puma AS332L2. I think these types of helicopters make up a large propartion of their fleet.
However, I believe they are still flying the Eurocopter 365N3 Dauphin which is used in the East Irsh Sea, and may be used elsewhere.

Bob


----------

